# my doctor is s**t!!!



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm having such a problem with my very unsympatheic GP at the moment. She has always been pretty useless, (to the point where i'm questioning her medical knowledge), but it's just getting stupid now.I've been trying to get a medical certificate from her stating that i have IBS and that it is currently very debilitating (infact, it has been for almost a year).I have been back and forwards so many times over the last year, so she know's exactly what's wrong with me - i've had consultations with a gastroenterologist too, but she won't give me a sick note or certificate.I really need one so that i can claim benfits temporarily as i'm unemployed due to ibs and it's driving me insane!I can't swap doctor's as all my locals are full. She just doesn't seem to believe it's a real! I'm just venting really, as there's not much i can do, but has any one else had similar problems?I could strangle the dumb woman! *argh*


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

Your doctor is a jerk. You might want to consider discussing the issue with a gastrointerologist or a psychotherapist. They both tend to be willing to help with things like that as they are more informed than a general practitioner may be. Good luck with that and let me know if you need any more help. My dad could always find you a good lawyer in the area to encourage your GP along


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Aw, thanks x I was just venting *argh*I finally got a certificate, although she spent 30 mins insulting me before handing it over...you all know the speel..."it's anxiety related - not diet""it's psychosamatic" (sp)"it can't be as bad as you say it is"If only it was legal to murder *hehe*hope you're okay x tell your dad he does a very good job


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Im from Kent England and has the worst doctor ever she has never as much as examined me or anything , been trying to get a new doctor but without any luck seeing there is a huge need for doctors in uk and no one is taking new patients on ...I do hope you can sort it out with your doctor ( but i dont have much faith in the doctors we have over here right now )


----------



## KatieB (Feb 10, 2003)

i say we all march up in there and take a sh+t on your GP's desk. ALL of us. I'm game, except I live quite the distance and I'm scared to travel-but I'd try.


----------

